# Whats the Real Truth To Calling All Coyotes ?



## RedRabitt (Jan 17, 2006)

Ive watched a few coyote hunting videos Randy Andeson's, Predator Quest for Coyotes not to mention others. Now I know they have a good population if coyotes in Nebraska, South Dakota, Wyoming, ect. but the videos may lead you to belive that they call them in every stand. So what is the real Truth to Calling All Coyotes?......whats the ratio of failed attempts to sucessful attempts? and by failed I mean zero called in.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I would assume since they each release videos a few years apart, they have MANY stands that don't produce coyotes. THE TRUTH = editing.


----------



## Deermeister (Feb 7, 2005)

One of Randy's videos, not sure which one, but he talks about some of the most asked questions to him. That is one of the questions and I think his answer was like 5 or 6 out of 10 sets that he calls coyotes in. So 50-60%. He also states himself that the videos are misleading because all the sets in the videos have coyotes coming to them.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah that would be a pretty boring video if you watched 20 some stands and only saw like 2 coyotes killed during the whole video


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey all,

The truth for me here in SE Minnesota is I bet I have made 30+ dry stands this year. It has been lousy weather(no snow and way too warm) and I killed the only one I saw but she ran up to me before I ever blew a call so that really doesnt count. It has been in years past about 1 response for every 10-15 stands

I have gone to Nodak twice this year and had ok luck with about 11 called up and 5 dead to show for it combined in 30-40 stands. In January full moon and 50 degrees in the day time with just enough crunchy snow to make alot of noise only 2 . This was the same time as the Coyote Classic was going on and it didnt sound like alot of guys did much better but I am not sure. In december they seemed to respond much better but it was also a high of 5 degrees so it was alot better. should have had more but we screwed up(forgot to load guns)and missed alot. Oh well.

jaybic

jaybic


----------



## RedRabitt (Jan 17, 2006)

I thought I heard something to that effect in one of Randy's videos, but could'nt remember it must of been the first video, the one I can't find. I to am having a hell of a time getting these Idaho coyotes called in. Been hearing them howl just before the sun goes down but Im at the wrong stand at the wrong time. Hunting these foot hills is tough to say the least. I have to hike in with snow shoes a 1/2 - 1 mile in to get close to the dens. They been spending their day near the den site and I figure they'er hunting at night. When I got home last night I got out of the truck to lock my hubs in and could here one giving a warning bark. I got to thinking Ill be dammed if those dogs have me patterned.....Ruff Ruff Ruff AwwOoooo Ruff Ruff Ruff AwwOo Ruff= the dog killers home now. I dont know. I think Im getting a complex...


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Does Randy Anderson hunt where everyone else can hunt? Probably not and that's what it's all about....location.

If you hunt places with high predator populations that are not hunted much, you'll get some good to great action....location.

If it's a hard hunted area or places that don't hold enough critters, you ain't gonna be shooting much. It's really that simple....location.

Years back I hunted places in Nevada that you'd get doubles, triples and more almost every stand....location. That won't be happening anytime soon again, not on public land.

Mexico was probably the hottest place I ever hunted for numbers of predators responding to a call....location.

There use to be a secert place in southern Arizona where multiples were common place....location.

I believe the average guy in an average area should be able to call a coyote or two in a day of hunting, sometimes more, sometimes less. Kinda like fishing lol.


----------



## Jrbhunter (May 24, 2006)

Location makes a difference, but hardcore hunters travel enough to work the numbers in thier favor. I have no idea where Randy Anderson hunts but if he has any sense at all he isn't going to places that are overcalled... hunting virgin territory doesn't make him less of a hunter- it makes him smart. I've heard a lot of people say they don't have that opportunity... but most actually do if they'd get up and ask for permission or seek out good public grounds. Some states and regions don't allow that- I understand- but the majority of predator hunters are sitting in the middle of coyote country without properly approaching landowners and public properties.

I hunt the entire state of Indiana each winter and there is no PLACE in my current hit-list that lowers my success ratio below 40-50%. That's my list... there are probably places I COULD hunt that would lower that but I don't. There are TIMES of year that affect that percentage no matter where I am.... there are weather patterns and other variables that do the same. When you hunt hard enough to film videos you aren't calling the same places over and over again... you're not searching for a parking place amongst other hunters either.

Doubles aren't uncommon when coyotes are called properly in Indiana- I took about a dozen dobles last year and called in many more. My kill numbers versus callups averaged out at just over 40% last season, mainly because of fast acting pairs that only allowed one kill but scored multiple dogs on the stand. Averages of coyotes that were killable (In range and presenting a shot) and I was up around 65%. That 25% gap is what I'm working hard to close in on... misses and miscommunication can be very costly at the end of a season.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Good responce jrbhunter. Having started predator calling back in the early 60s and having competed in predator hunting contest for more then 30 years, I know what it takes....the old LOCATION word :lol:

Hardcore predator caller? I can tell you some stories about hardcore, matter of fact it was down right nuts. I'll just say this much, the wild wild west is still out there lol.

You should have been on some of the contest hunts I've been on over the years. I bet you would have enjoyed the action, some of it was real hot and heavy. I have never hunted pvt land, always hunted public land. But I live out west where we have lots of it.

Randy Anderson don't go to overcalled areas to hunt, He has a ranch in Nebraska and hunts pvt land. Randy Anderson is a great example of what good advertising and marketing can do. He has put out some good videos, but he can thank primos for his success........Good hunting


----------



## Jrbhunter (May 24, 2006)

Yeah Hardcore may not cover it... perhaps I should say lunatics. LOL

Most of the time I spend on state/fed land hunting coyotes is done during contest. I have access to around 100,000 acres of private property across the state but it's expensive just to get back and forth anymore. A good day of huntin will sometimes generate 400 miles on the odometer, a big weekend roadtrip can easily turn 1,500 miles and never leave the state. That is the type of travel most guys won't do for a coyote... but that's also one reason most coyote hunters have mediocre or less success in my opinion. You get out of it what you put in, and you have to play the cards you're dealt... that's why I enjoy seeing events like the Indiana Predator Challenge each year. Everyone is on a level playing field for three days- and it's a tough one. Winners take trophies, the rest of us make excuses!


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Yep, I understand that lol. Something special about competing against guys & gals that like to do what you do. If you win great, if you lose you had a great time with people you enjoy being with. Ain't that what this sport is all about?


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

I hunt yotes within a 100 miles of Bismarck in all directions.In as little as 5yrs the coyote hunting has gone from excellent to very poor.IMO it is due to the popularity of yote hunting.5 to 6 years ago there really wasn't that many people hunting yotes.Now everyone and there grandma is calling them.These yotes have just been called and shot at so many times.From my expereince the second time one is called in and shot at - it aint comming in no more.I'v read books and seen videos were they say yotes don't remember those incedents past 3 weeks-BULL CRAP.They remember them for life.All I ever hunt is private land being that almost any land owner will let you in to hunt yotes.I have started calling more unlikely spots than what I used to call,places that don't look so good that don't catch the eye of other yote hunters.I'v had some success with that.I have also seen alot of mangy yotes in the south and western parts of the state.5 years ago when driving from spot to spot I would never even see another person out yote hunting.Now I see 3 or 4 other people out driving from spot to spot.Way to much competition.Last year 1 day after a fresh snow I went out for a day of calling and every place that looked like it might have a yote in it had tire track parked on the side of the road with two sets of human track leading out to a hill to call.It was unreal.5yrs ago I would have never had that problem.In the last four yrs its been a common occurance.Ther was a guy earlier on this post that wrote location is the key he is very right babout that but location means didly if the spot has been called 10 times that year.Back in the good ole days(5yrs ago)every third set I'd call some yotes in.I even had days were it seemed every set I made they were comming in.I think them days are over.I have also been seeing on this forum that people are out calling in the summer which ain't helping matters at all.Just keeping them educated.Why would you hunt them in the summer anyway when their fur isn't prime and they have pups that need them for their survival.Make no sense to me.IMO its our duty as hunters to take care of the pelts after harvest.If you don't know how or someone who does you shouldn't be hunting them.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

boondocks, you're right to a point. Most public land has been shot up by the new mega wave of predator hunters out there. 
I know there are places where a guy can still do good but they have become few and far between. Those places are NOT talked about by serious predator callers, but they are out there. 
I'm hoping this big coyote calling experience for the new wave of predator hunters is just a fad and it well go away in a few years.

boondocks, the good old days was alot longer then five years ago. I'd say the good old days were back in the 50s-60s and 70s maybe even a little bit of the early 80s.

Jrbhunter, man do I know what you're talking about. I competed in the old CVCA ( California Varmint Callers Asso ) hunts for years. We'd check out on a Friday night and check back in on a Sunday afternoon. 
Some guys hunted California others would go to Arizona, Nevada, Utah even Mexico to try and win those hunts. 
Come Sunday afternoon when it was show and tell time at check-in. It was hard to believe what some of the teams brought back. All this was for bragging rights and trophies, no money was ever involved. 
To this day I enjoy a little competition, getting on the old side to do it BUT lol, I can't help myself.

Good Hunting you guys.


----------

